# ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك



## answer me muslims (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ماهى توقعاتك
فوز الاهلى التعادل
فوز الذمالك

انا بقول فوز الاهلى 2_______0


----------



## monlove (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

الاهلي هيفوز 4 صفر


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

اتمنى نعيد امجاد 6/0  ونقول :ab8: للاهلى .


----------



## totty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

ياريت يا دونا
نقول 2 / 1  للأهلى طبعا​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح : 
ايه الكلام الفارغ ده كله لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ...... مدرسة الفن واللعب والهندسه هترجع تاني .... الفوز للابيض ....... او او او او  ................... زمالك .... زمالك .... او او .
يارب متكسفنيش قصادهم ..... 
اللهم اجعل الحضري يصاب بتخمه من فطار مسقعه باللحمه ............ آمين 
اللهم اجعل متعب مجهد من متعب من حلة محشي بالمكسرات ............ آمين 
اللهم اجل ابو تريكه غير قادر علي رؤية عبد المنصف واجعله للمرمي غير منصف ......... آمين 
اللهم اجعل جوزية تظهر عليه اعراض الملوخيه والاكل المصري كله اليوم ............ آمين 
يارب انصف مشجعين الزمالك الذين اصبحوا مصابين بالصرع والهوس الجنوني من فريقهم ....... يارب ثمانيه بس مش عايز اكتر من كده .....................
يارب عرف عبد المنصف طريق الكورة ......... ودعه يتذكر انها كرة قدم وليست كرة طائرة .
 زمالك زمالك اوه اوه *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ايه الكلام الفارغ ده كله لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ...... مدرسة الفن واللعب والهندسه هترجع تاني .... الفوز للابيض ....... او او او او  ................... زمالك .... زمالك .... او او .
> يارب متكسفنيش قصادهم .....
> اللهم اجعل الحضري يصاب بتخمه من فطار مسقعه باللحمه ............ آمين
> ...


 + أيوه كده بان على حقيقتك وعامل كل ده انك مننا :act23: انت متعرفش ان المنتدى كل أعضاءه أهلاويييين .......... :thnk0001: لازم نتخذ ضدك أجراء حاسم علشان كل اللى تسول له نفسه انه يشجع المهندسين قصدى الزمالك ........انت طبعاً عارف هعاقبك بأيه هتتحبس مع بطلة الكابوس اللى بيجيلك كل يوم من ساعة ما أتفرجت على الفيديو بتاعها لغاية منتأكد انك اتعالجت وبقيت أهلاوى وصميم كمان ههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح : 
هههههههههههههههههههههه بامانه حرام عليكم ............. انتي اهلاويه وكمان شكلك مستهدفاني ...... انا عارف دي خطه انتي عملاها انتي والبنت دي عشان تقعدوني ........... لكن انا هقف بكل شموخ وعظة وانا رافص .... اقصد رافع مناخيري لفوق زي الزمالك واقولك لا لالالالالالالالا لا والف لا يا اهلاويه ......... حتي لو صورتي دراكولا في فيديو اشوفه كل يوم قبل النوم ...... من اجل الزمالك كله يهون ........
يارب متكسفنيش يارب ............ منظري بقي وحش قوي ......... 
ملحوظة : مش قلتلك بطلي خبط علي دماغي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح : 
اه فراي كمان زملكاوي والحمد لله ......... احنا لجنه لتبشيركم بالعقيده الزملكاويه ......... 
أمني والا ............... والا 
هزعل *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

هههههههههه هبطل خبط على دماغك لما تبطل تشجع الزمالك .........وده اخر قرار ادارى بالنسبه لك ..وبرضه :t32:


----------



## gigi angel (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

الاهلى هيكسب يعنى هيكسب طظ فى الزمالك

وانا معاكى يادونا


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

لا انشالله الزمالك 
كفاية على الاهلى بقى ده طالع واكل نازل واكل يرحم بقى :ranting:


يارب الزمالك يكسب يا  رب:yaka::yaka::yaka:
برفعلوا بخور جايز تجيب معاه ​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح : 
لالالالالالا انت كده بتغلطي في الاعراض .............. عيب عيب ........ علي العموم انا زملكاوي ........... الابيض هو لون وشعار وعقيده .......... سواء كنت مع الاستاذه اللي ورمت دماغي او حتي كنت مع حسام حسن ........... ومش هقول طظ في الاهلي ....... قال اهلي قال ...... ده حتي اسم مش حلو ......
علي فكرة انا هقولك حكمة بقولها من زمان لاصدقائي كلهم 
( الانسان بيتولد زملكاوي لكن الشيطان هو اللي بيغيره ) 
عوووووووووووووووودي يا بليه .*​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح : 
اخيرآ صوت زملكاوي معايا ........... لو بعرف ازغرط كنت عملتها ........... شوفي يا فيبي يا بنتي انا من الاول حاسس انك انسانه كويسه ....... ربنا يباركك ويبارك الابيض العظيم *​


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

ايوة الزملكوية بيعرفوا بعض يا بنى الدم بيحن هههههههههه

انشالله هنكسب :yaka::yaka:


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

:smi420: سلام المسيح : 
مش عايز اي حد يفتح بقه خالص ........ :11azy: هنعوش الشوط التاني ....... فيبي اخبري الاخوة كلهم انهم يرفعوا اكبر كمية بخور ....... انا عايزهم يولعوا في نفسهم حتي ...... عايز اشم الريحه والشياط من هنا من خندقي ............ يارب لا تشمت الحمر فينا . انا عايز اعلان حالة طوارئ يمكن تحصل حرب نبويه .:hlp:


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

80 صفر للقلعة البيضاء باذن الله بس انا شاكك ان الاهلي بسحر للزمالك شفته اخر جون جيه اذاي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



losivertheprince قال:


> :smi420: سلام المسيح :
> مش عايز اي حد يفتح بقه خالص ........ :11azy: هنعوش الشوط التاني ....... فيبي اخبري الاخوة كلهم انهم يرفعوا اكبر كمية بخور ....... انا عايزهم يولعوا في نفسهم حتي ...... عايز اشم الريحه والشياط من هنا من خندقي ............ يارب لا تشمت الحمر فينا . انا عايز اعلان حالة طوارئ يمكن تحصل حرب نبويه .:hlp:


+ هههههههه هو انت لسه هنا يا ابنى روح العب معاهم يمكن تقدر تعمل حاجه بدل الفضايح دى..........:yahoo: بس شفت اللعب الاجنبى ......بجد انتوا صعبانين علىّ جداً .........ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه .


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح :
من الجبهه المقاتله وباسم الفارس الابيض ( ياريته كان اخضر كنت اكلته ) الي كل الاهلاويه المضحوك عليهم اللي حصل ده مش حقيقه ده اشتغاله ........ الهدف مش صحيح ........... الاهلي بيستخدم شفرة ......
يا فيبي مش قولتلك حضري الاخوة ............. فين البخور ......... الحاجة الوحيده اللي طلعت بخور هنا هي راسي لغاية دلوقتي *​


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

ههههههههههههههه  صدقنى ببخر بجد مش عارفة ليه معصلجة كده لية 


يارب يارب يارب​ :yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## red_pansy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*يارب الزمالك يفوز ويقهر الاعداء:beee:*
*بلا هم كل دقيقه الاهلاويه قال يعنى مفيش غيرهم فى البلد:ranting:*
​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح :
من الجبهه المقاتله الحرة بقولك الله عليك عاشت ايديك ايوه كده وريهم ان الزمالكاويه موجودين ومتألقين ..... بخور بخور عايز بخور اكتر *​


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + هههههههه هو انت لسه هنا يا ابنى روح العب معاهم يمكن تقدر تعمل حاجه بدل الفضايح دى..........:yahoo: بس شفت اللعب الاجنبى ......بجد انتوا صعبانين علىّ جداً .........ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه .




اية يا دونا متفرحيش اوى كده انشالله هنغلبكوا وبلاش فرحه فينا خليكى طيبة بلاش كده 


يارب يارب يارب:sami73:  ​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح :
من الـ الـ نسيت ............. ماعلينا انتي فرحانه كده ليه وبعدين ماتنسيش ان احنا بقينا كتر دلوقتي ريد وفيبي وغيرهم من اللي لسه عايشين زي ماربنا خلقهم ............ يارب لاتشمت بنا دونا نبيل ولا اي من الذين تركوا الابيض .......... يارب يارب ............. خلاص انا ولعت*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء انسااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى :-  فى عضو اسمه حروفه كتير أوووووووووووووو ى:ranting: مش فاكراها دلوقتى للاسف اكتشفنا انه زملكاااااااااااااااااااوى مدسوس بينا فمن يجده فى أى قسم أو أى منتدى رجاء تسليمه فوراً لامن المنتدى وهناك مكافأه ماليه قدرها 20 جنيه مصرى لا غير ........ 
 صورة العضو المطلوب :-:309xe: ولكم جزيل الشكر .
 نسيت......... ألف مليون مبروك للاهلوايه الابطااااااااال:12BF86~159:


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

انا روحى رياضية جدا مبروك للاهلى 

وعلى فكرة الزمالك لعب حلو اوى و الاهلى كمان 
مبروك لكل الاهلوية 
وهارد لك للزمالك​


----------



## monnon (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

اهلي حيفوز علي الزمالك النهرده 1\0   و ابو تريكه الي حيجيب الهدف


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



monnon قال:


> اهلي حيفوز علي الزمالك النهرده 1\0   و ابو تريكه الي حيجيب الهدف



+ههههههه يا راجل وعرفتها لوحدك انت اكيد جبتها من الكونترول ..........:banned:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> اية يا دونا متفرحيش اوى كده انشالله هنغلبكوا وبلاش فرحه فينا خليكى طيبة بلاش كده
> 
> 
> يارب يارب يارب:sami73:  ​



فى المشمش يا فيبى ههههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فى المشمش يا فيبى ههههههههههههه



ردى على التانية يا دونا 

الكلام ده قبل الماتش ما يخلص ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا روحى رياضية جدا مبروك للاهلى
> 
> وعلى فكرة الزمالك لعب حلو اوى و الاهلى كمان
> مبروك لكل الاهلوية
> وهارد لك للزمالك​



+ بصراحه انتى طيوبه أوووووووى يا فيبى وانا مش عارفه اجر شكللكleasantr  عامةً ميرسى يا فيبى وهارد لك ليكى انتى بس ههههههههههه .


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + بصراحه انتى طيوبه أوووووووى يا فيبى وانا مش عارفه اجر شكللكleasantr  عامةً ميرسى يا فيبى وهارد لك ليكى انتى بس ههههههههههه .



هههههههههههههههههههه 

احرجتك :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


مبروك تانى يا دونا بس عقبالنا  بقى الماتش اللى جاى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احرجتك :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> ...



بقى انا بقول طيوبه:banned: .........وبعدين ايه عقبالكوا دى ههههههه بعينكوا :beee:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

مبروك للاهلي


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عايز اشوف ولا زملكاوي تاني 
عشان النهاردة انتم الدفاع بتاعكم شكلة كان واكل كتير 
وابو تريكة هز الشباك ومش هقولكم شكلكم بقي وحش اذاي 
نصيحة شخصية فيه دكتور  نفساني جنب النادي الزمالك تقريبا نصف جمهور الزمالك عندة 
والباقي بيتعالج من الهوس​*


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



monlove قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عايز اشوف ولا زملكاوي تاني
> عشان النهاردة انتم الدفاع بتاعكم شكلة كان واكل كتير
> وابو تريكة هز الشباك ومش هقولكم شكلكم بقي وحش اذاي
> ...




اية يا مون لف عادى يعنى ان الاهلى يكسب
 لان لازم حد كسب هى الرياضة كده غالب او مغلوب 

وعلى فكرة الزمالك كان هيدخل كام جون بس نصيبه كده 
والدكتور ده مش لينا احنا مش مقهورين ولا متغاظين 
مبروك عليكوا الفوز​


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> اية يا مون لف عادى يعنى ان الاهلى يكسب
> لان لازم حد كسب هى الرياضة كده غالب او مغلوب
> 
> وعلى فكرة الزمالك كان هيدخل كام جون بس نصيبه كده
> ...



ايوة ايوة واخد بالي 
انتم كدة وقت ماتتغلبوا تتمسكنوا 
ماشي علي العموم انا عندي روح رياضية 
وهقولك شدوا حلكم مع الفرق التانية 
بس الاهلي مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ونصيحة الدكتور اللي حكتلك علية بيعالج بالمجان 
مساكين الصدمة شديدة وحرام كمان تدفعوا فلوس


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*


فيبى يوسف قال:



اية يا مون لف عادى يعنى ان الاهلى يكسب
 لان لازم حد كسب هى الرياضة كده غالب او مغلوب 

وعلى فكرة الزمالك كان هيدخل كام جون بس نصيبه كده 
والدكتور ده مش لينا احنا مش مقهورين ولا متغاظين 
مبروك عليكوا الفوز​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم نعم 
انتم وقت متخسروا كدة تتمسكنوا 
علي العموم انا عندي روح رياضية وهقولك شدوا حلكم في المباريات اللي جاية يمكن تكسبوا اي فريق تاني غير الاهلي 
لان الاهلي مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك 
وعلي فكرة الدكتور النفساني بيعالج ببلاش لانه حاسس بالماساه اللي انتم فيها
اتمني تتعظوا وتعرفوا انكم بتلعبوا الاهلي*


----------



## gigi angel (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

دى حاجه معروفه من زمان من امته الزمالك بيكسب  


البقاء للاهلى وبس


----------



## losivertheprince (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح :
من معتقلي الاختياري خرجت لالقي ببيان هام :
الي كل الزملكاويه الاخوات في المبدأ : اللي حصل ده مش صحيح ..... أنتباه الماتش خلص لصالح الاسماعيلي ........ مفيش اجوان دخلت في عبد الواحد ............. الاهلي بيستعمل شفرة ........... خليكم واثقين في الابيض ............ الدوري وكأس الامم الاوربيه لينا بأذن الله ........ 

ربنا يسامحك يا فيبي شمتي فينا الي بيشجعوا الحمر ........ تقولش بيشجعوا شوية قوطه بتجري ....... انا قلتلك بخور انتي حطيتي فيه ايه ,,,,,,,,,, حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل منك انتي السبب يا فيبي ........ انتي شكلك كده خدرتي لعيبة الزمالك ............. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ......... ايه ده ايه الحاجات الحمرا دي لالالالالااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .*​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح : 
وبعدين ثواني ثواني ايه ..... لما انتي اهلاوية كده وعاملة فيها زي البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع ........ مش عارفة تقري اسمي ليه يا اختي عشان تعرفي خليكي زملكاوية وعودي للابيض وانتي هتعرفي تقري اي اسم انتي ايه اهلاوية صحيح .*​


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

 1 ـ 0 للأهلي.. يا فضيحة يا زمالكاويين...


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



My Rock قال:


> 1 ـ 0 للأهلي.. يا فضيحة يا زمالكاويين...



 :mus13: قشطه يا روك :new6::new6::new6: أيوه كده يا كبير عرفهم مقامهم ............. وبعدين بصراحه المفروض تتأكد من هوية الاعضاء الكرويه قبل قبولهم فى المنتدى :smil15: .


----------



## Basilius (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :mus13: قشطه يا روك :new6::new6::new6: أيوه كده يا كبير عرفهم مقامهم ............. وبعدين بصراحه المفروض تتأكد من هوية الاعضاء الكرويه قبل قبولهم فى المنتدى :smil15: .


 

طب انا مبحبش الاهلي و بكرهة :t33:
اخلع من المنتدى ؟ :dntknw:

يا روك امشي ولا اية ؟؟
قولوا بس لو كدة نمشي :beee:


----------



## losivertheprince (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

سلام المسيح :
أثناسيوس : ياصديقي 
الاهلي ده وباء بس نعمل ايه 
طبعآ مش قادر اقولك قد ايه انا كنت حاسس من الاول انك مضطهد زي حالاتي 
أنتباه :
ياروك ........ وانا اللي كنت حاسس انك هتبقي معين لينا هنا .......... هقول ايه .... انتي السبب يافيبي ​


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :mus13: قشطه يا روك :new6::new6::new6: أيوه كده يا كبير عرفهم مقامهم ............. وبعدين بصراحه المفروض تتأكد من هوية الاعضاء الكرويه قبل قبولهم فى المنتدى :smil15: .


 


Athanasius قال:


> طب انا مبحبش الاهلي و بكرهة :t33:
> اخلع من المنتدى ؟ :dntknw:
> 
> يا روك امشي ولا اية ؟؟
> قولوا بس لو كدة نمشي :beee:


 


ههههه... لو كان المشرفين كلهم اهلي كان مشينا الزملكاوية.. بس ما نقدر نستغني عن المشرفين...

يعني الأعضاء الزملكاويين ما انقذكم غير المشرفين.. ولا كان حسابكم غير شكل :ura1:


----------



## Basilius (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



My Rock قال:


> ههههه... لو كان المشرفين كلهم اهلي كان مشينا الزملكاوية.. بس ما نقدر نستغني عن المشرفين...
> 
> يعني الأعضاء الزملكاويين ما انقذكم غير المشرفين.. ولا كان حسابكم غير شكل :ura1:


 
هههههههههههه
على فكرة انا مش زملكاوي ولا ليا في الكورة  اساسا 
لكني بكرة حاجة اسمها الاهلي لله كدة :ura1:
فا اية بقى ؟ نخلع ؟   :nunu0000:ههههههههههه


----------



## Basilius (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> 
> أثناسيوس : ياصديقي
> الاهلي ده وباء بس نعمل ايه
> ...


 
كوسة يا صديقي 
الاهلاوية مسيطرين هنا 

لا بس و النبي لو مش عاجبكوا نخلع  من المنتدى يعني :smil15::smil15:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



Athanasius قال:


> هههههههههههه
> على فكرة انا مش زملكاوي ولا ليا في الكورة اساسا
> لكني بكرة حاجة اسمها الاهلي لله كدة :ura1:
> فا اية بقى ؟ نخلع ؟ :nunu0000:ههههههههههه


 

ما دامك مش زلمكاوي يبقى تبقى في المنتدى..
في مشرف اخر زملكاوي خلي يرفع ايده قبل ما نصدر قرار خلع الزملكاويين من المنتدى  ههههه


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

اية ده يا زعيم يعنى انا اخلع كده :smil13::a82:

يعنى مش كفاية بنخسر وكمان مضهدين فى المنتدى ههههههههههههه


بدل المصيبه اتنين:a82::a82::t32:

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> أثناسيوس : ياصديقي
> الاهلي ده وباء بس نعمل ايه
> طبعآ مش قادر اقولك قد ايه انا كنت حاسس من الاول انك مضطهد زي حالاتي
> ...




اية بس احنا هنقلب على بعض مش كفاية الاهلويه لازم نتحد ياlosivertheprince

علشان شكلنا ميبقاش وحش كده :flowers:

وانا السبب فى اية بس خلينى ساكته​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*



My Rock قال:


> ما دامك مش زلمكاوي يبقى تبقى في المنتدى..
> في مشرف اخر زملكاوي خلي يرفع ايده قبل ما نصدر قرار خلع الزملكاويين من المنتدى  ههههه



مين يا روك المشرف التانى هه مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t9:..........طيب خلى عنده الشجاعه الادبيه ويعترف على نفسه بدال ما نعرفه لوحدينا ويبقى المنظر مش حلو وبعدين كل حاجه ممكن تتعالج ويبقى كويس انشالله والاعضاء اللى مش هيتعالجو .........:12C025~123:


----------



## losivertheprince (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

*سلام المسيح :
من المعتكف الانفرادي بصحراء الاسكيمو :
الي كل من تسول له نفسه ان يتكلم عن مدرسة الفن واللعب والهندسة .......... ارحموا عزيز قوم ذل ...... واللي هيغلط في الابيض هيقام عليه الحد ..... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل منك لله يا عبد الواحد .
الي هؤلاء :
روك : وانا اللي كنت فاكرك الحته الطريه اللي هتسند عليا انا والغلابة الزملكاويه اللي هنا 
دونا نبيل : مش عارف بس حاسس انك داخلة بأرباح في النادي الاهلي او مشاركة فيه .
فيبي : يا صديقتي سامحيني انا غلطان ..... لكن اعمل ايه ......... الموضوع بقي بتنجان قوي .
أثناسيوس : اهو اشهد انت ياعم اهو انت لا راجل من ديني ولا من دينهم : قولهم بتحس بأيه لما بتسمع كلة ......... يع أهلي ايه ده ..... قولهم بوجع البطن ولا المغص ....... ع يع اهلي يع ........... 
اللهم أيدنا ولا تقل منا ......... آمين
اللهم حنن قلب روك علينا .......... آمين 
اللهم اجعل دونا نبيل تري هزيمة الاهلي  46464644646 من المعاقين العرب ............... آمين  
اللهم تقبل من فيبي بخورها واجعلة مقبول ............... آمين 
اللهم زد من الاعضاء الزلكاوية واجعل مشاركتاهم بالملايين ............. آمين

اللهم لاتشمت اعدائنا بنا واجعلهم حتظلم فلاظم 
آمين ​*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهى توقعاتك لمتش الناهرده الاهلى والذمالك*

يا جماعه الماتش  انتهى لصالح  الاهلويه  البواسل .  مفيش داعى ان احنا نتعب نفسنا ونرد  على الزملكاويه الحقوديين . اللهم قوى ايمانكم  يا  رجال  وستات  الاهلى .    الى مرمى عبد المنصف دائما


----------

